# Website/FTP-Server kann per Browser erreicht werden, aber nicht per ftp-Tool => Lösung?



## Herbboy (23. Mai 2013)

*Website/FTP-Server kann per Browser erreicht werden, aber nicht per ftp-Tool => Lösung?*

Ich möchte für einen Kumpel ein paar Inhalte seiner Website ändern, dabei geht es nur um Textänderungen. Ich wollte die hmtl-Seiten einfach runterladen, im Windows Editor den Text ändern, speichern und die neue html-Dateien dann wieder hochladen.

Zum Hoch/Runterladen wollte ich Filezilla nutzen. Aber ich komm nicht in das Verzeichnis rein, da kommt eine Meldung "Warte auf Willkommensnachricht" und dann nach ca ner halben Minute "Zeitüberschreitung der Verbindung". Wenn ich über den Internetexplorer den Domainnamen in der Form ftp.websitename.de eingebe, fragt mich der InternetExplorer nach Nutzername und Passwort, ich gebe das ein, dann dann lädt der InternetExplorer anstandslos das Verzeichnis - aber da kann ich ja nichts hochladen, nutzt mir also nichts ^^

Was mache ich falsch? Mit meiner eigenen Website klappt es problemlos. Ich habe mal ein Bild angehangen vom Server-Menü, wie ich das vom Prinzip her eingegeben habe.


----------



## xxRathalos (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Website/FTP-Server kann per Browser erreicht werden, aber nicht per ftp-Tool => Lösung?*

port auf 21 setzen


----------



## Herbboy (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Website/FTP-Server kann per Browser erreicht werden, aber nicht per ftp-Tool => Lösung?*

Das gibt's doch nicht - mit Port21 gibt es zwar zuerst grünes Licht für den Usernamen, aber dann Passwort incorrect, und jetzt lädt es auch nicht mehr per InternetExplorer ^^   Und komisch: wenn ich wieder ins Optionsmneü gehe, ist die 21 weg - gebe ich 80 ein und gehe später wieder ins Optionsmenü, steht die 80 aber weiterhin drin - was soll das denn? ^^ 


btw: mir wurde ua. mit den Zugangsdaten auch als Servername "ando.pair.com" übermittelt - das ist an sich halt der Verwaltungsdienst. Kann es sein, dass man das in Filezilla als Server eingeben muss, obwohl die zu ändernden Website um die Website (nur als Beispiel) an sich www.herbboyskumpel.de lautet? 



PS: wieso klappt es bei meiner Website mit port80?


----------



## Chron-O-John (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Website/FTP-Server kann per Browser erreicht werden, aber nicht per ftp-Tool => Lösung?*

meist ist es einfach der name der domain, als server (ohne www).
Du solltest die genauen Zugangsdaten aber von deinem Anbieter bekommen haben.

Port 80 ist der standardport für http, 21 für ftp. Ist standard aber nicht zwingend.


----------



## Herbboy (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Website/FTP-Server kann per Browser erreicht werden, aber nicht per ftp-Tool => Lösung?*



Chron-O-John schrieb:


> meist ist es einfach der name der domain, als server (ohne www).
> Du solltest die genauen Zugangsdaten aber von deinem Anbieter bekommen haben.
> 
> Port 80 ist der standardport für http, 21 für ftp. Ist standard aber nicht zwingend.


 
Ich hab das alles versucht, aber es klappt nie...  bei Port 21 kommt falsches Passwprt. bei Port 80 mit den ansonsten gleichen Daten kommt die Zeitüberschreitung... 

dann müssen die Daten wohl falsch sein, nur frag ich mich, warum dann 1x über den IExplorer die ftp-Seite aufrufen konnte... oder ist das evlt möglich, dass man das ftp-Verzeichnis zwar aufrufen kann auch ohne Zugangsdaten, aber dann die Dateien usw. nicht öffnen kann?


----------



## nfsgame (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Website/FTP-Server kann per Browser erreicht werden, aber nicht per ftp-Tool => Lösung?*

Bei Strato muss man beispielsweise ftp://ftp.strato.com als Server angeben und die Domain dann als Benutzername. Sonst kommt es zu genau dem Phänomen. Probiere das mal aus ...


----------



## Herbboy (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Website/FTP-Server kann per Browser erreicht werden, aber nicht per ftp-Tool => Lösung?*

Mein Kumpel hat mir nun nochmal neue Zugangsdaten gegeben, werde aber wohl erst morgen dazu kommen, die zu testen.

Aber vlt sollte ich auch ein anderes Tool nutzen - gibt es brauchbare Freeware-ftp-Clients? Ich muss einfach nur 3-4 html-"Dateien" runterladen, editieren und wieder raufladen. Oder geht das vlt sogar mit nem Browser, ggf einem PlugIn?


----------



## Chron-O-John (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Website/FTP-Server kann per Browser erreicht werden, aber nicht per ftp-Tool => Lösung?*

Also filezilla ist schon super.

Was mir noch einfällt: Ist vielleicht ein Proxy eingestellt?


----------



## Herbboy (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Website/FTP-Server kann per Browser erreicht werden, aber nicht per ftp-Tool => Lösung?*

Erst Mal das Verrückte: ich hab mal spaßeshalber die Daten einfach ins "Startfenster" von Filezilla eingetippt - da geht es! Aber über den Servermanager, wo man Profile für mehrere Server speichern kann => Zeitüberschreitung... ^^ siehe Bild, wie kann das denn sein? 




Chron-O-John schrieb:


> Was mir noch einfällt: Ist vielleicht ein Proxy eingestellt?


 
Wie ist das gemeint? Also, es ist so: mein Kumpel hat zwei domains, eine alte komplizierte rechtsanwaltskanzlei-meinkumpelname.de und eine neue einfach nur anwalt-meinkumpelname.de , und beide werden von einem Webhoster "verwaltet", dessen Website bzw. ftp-Seite ando.pair.com lautet und von wo aus meines Wissens die beiden Seiten dann sozusagen "gesynct" werden, also man lädt die neuen Inhalte über ando.pair als Server hoch, aber bei den beiden og. Domains tauchen die dann auch so aktualisiert auf. 

Die Zugangsdaten, die uns für ftp übermittelt wurden, sind daher für den Servernamen eben dieses ando.pair.com, dann gibt man noch Nutzernamen und Passwort an. Früher konnte man auch für den Servernamen rechtsanwaltskanzlei-meinkumpelname.de eingeben. 

Zumindest SOLLTEN die Inhalte gesynct werden, ich hab nun ja erfolgreich das ftp-Verzeichnis aufrufen könne, eine html-Datei runtergeladen, geändert, gespeichert und wieder hochgeladen, aber auf den beiden Websites ist noch nichts zu sehen ^^ wenn ich die Datei aus dem ftp-Server neu runterlade, sind die Änderungen drin - Online sind ist die neue html-Datei also... 


Oder hab ich den falschen Ordner genommen? da sind gleich 3 Ordner mit html-Dateien, einmal der Hauptordner, da sind einige html-Dateien, dann ist dort ein Ordner html, da sind weitere html-Dateien, und in diesem ist ein weiterer Ordner Namen html, in dem wiederum nochmal html-Dateien drin sind... ich hab die Datei in der ersten und tiefsten Ebene mal überschrieben mit der neuen Datei, da die mittlere Ebene definitiv sehr alte Versionen erhält, DIE werden 100pro nicht angezeigt beim Aufruf einer der beiden Domains meines Kumpels...


----------



## keinnick (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Website/FTP-Server kann per Browser erreicht werden, aber nicht per ftp-Tool => Lösung?*

Du könntest es sonst nochmal über SFTP (Port 22) versuchen. Filezilla sollte das können. Das hätte auch den Vorteil, dass Du die Daten (inkl. Zugangsdaten!) nicht unverschlüsselt durchs Netz schickst.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Oder hab ich den falschen Ordner genommen? da sind gleich 3 Ordner mit html-Dateien, einmal der Hauptordner, da sind einige html-Dateien, dann ist dort ein Ordner html, da sind weitere html-Dateien, und in diesem ist ein weiterer Ordner Namen html, in dem wiederum nochmal html-Dateien drin sind... ich hab die Datei in der ersten und tiefsten Ebene mal überschrieben mit der neuen Datei, da die mittlere Ebene definitiv sehr alte Versionen erhält, DIE werden 100pro nicht angezeigt beim Aufruf einer der beiden Domains meines Kumpels...



Gibt es vielleicht noch andere Verzeichnisse wie "public_html" oder "web"? Die könntest Du, falls vorhanden, auch nochmal ausprobieren. Der Hauptordner wird der falsche sein, da dieser höchstwahrscheinlich nicht öffentlich per Web erreichbar sein wird. Der richtige Ordner müsste eine Ebene tiefer liegen.


----------



## dot (27. Mai 2013)

kann man in den serverprofilen bei filezilla unter transfermodus aktiv/passive auswaehlen? mal geswitcht?


----------



## Herbboy (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Website/FTP-Server kann per Browser erreicht werden, aber nicht per ftp-Tool => Lösung?*



dot schrieb:


> kann man in den serverprofilen bei filezilla unter transfermodus aktiv/passive auswaehlen? mal geswitcht?


 
Kann man machen, ändert aber leider nichts.


Inzwischen hab ich auch die html-Dateien gefunden, die die "aktiven" sind, also: diese Datei aktualisiert, und nun ist die Website auch unter den beiden normalen Domains aktuell. Die betreffenden html-Dateien waren in der Ordnerübersicht einfach nur weiter nach unten gerutscht... und da es von einer alten Versions der Seite noch fast identisch benannte Dateien gab, fiel mir das nicht auf 


@keinnick: Problem ist eben auch, dass eine Port-Änderung nicht übernommen wird... ich geb was ein, und sobald ich auf "verbinden" gehe steht da GAR keine Zahl mehr. Wenn ich die 80 eintrage, dann bleibt de Zahl auch stehen.  *edit* jetzt hat es plötzlich geklappt mit Port21, obwohl die Zahl ebenfalls einfach "weg" ist nachdem ich auf "verbinden" gehe, und die windows-Firewall hat mich erstmals gefragt, ob ich den Zugriff zulassen will ^^


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Website/FTP-Server kann per Browser erreicht werden, aber nicht per ftp-Tool => Lösung?*

Filezilla verbindet sich automatisch immer auf Port 21. Auch wenn da keine Zahl drin steht. Ist halt der Standard-Port 
Wenn eine andere Zahl eingegeben wird, wird die gespeichert.


----------



## Chron-O-John (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Website/FTP-Server kann per Browser erreicht werden, aber nicht per ftp-Tool => Lösung?*

Ja, und im screenshot bei der profilen ist port 80 eingetragen. Da gehört 21 hin.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Website/FTP-Server kann per Browser erreicht werden, aber nicht per ftp-Tool => Lösung?*

Mit der 21 ging es komischerweise NIE, und heute geht es plötzlich...  extrem seltsam die ganze Sache...  naja, jetzt muss ich händisch erstmal die ganzen Textänderungen machen, wenigstens klappt der Rest jetzt


----------

